# Breaking out in sweats and nausea during bm



## hasenfuss

I went to the bathroom today to have a bm and it was kind of semi loose with some undigested pieces in it. It was hard to get out even though it was soft. During the bm I felt all of a sudden sweaty and my hard was pounding hard. I also felt kind of nauseas. I had that also a few months ago during a bowl movement. I am very scared when that happends . Is this something to be concerned about ? Anybody had that before ?


----------



## 16895

hasenfuss said:


> I went to the bathroom today to have a bm and it was kind of semi loose with some undigested pieces in it. It was hard to get out even though it was soft. During the bm I felt all of a sudden sweaty and my hard was pounding hard. I also felt kind of nauseas. I had that also a few months ago during a bowl movement. I am very scared when that happends . Is this something to be concerned about ? Anybody had that before ?


I have an attack like that every few weeks .....mine is as follows....I have not had a bm for 3days or so ..then I get the urge to go after taking the miralax....takes off from there ....sweats...pains..pounding heart ..dizzyness ..and extreme exhaustion ...horrible feeling ....when I am thru ..I fall asleep ..it takes so much out of me ..I only take miralax on as needed basis ..maybe I should take ever day or other day....felix


----------



## Jannybitt

Hi!Yes, I've experienced this many a time! There are times when I've had a bad attack, and have had to have a towel there to wipe the sweat off me, and my heart would pound, but I would also get the shakes. On occasion, sorry to be graphic, but, saliva would pool in my mouth, and I'd have to spit it out, only for it to do it again repeatedly. Only after about 5 minutes would this subside. I don't worry about these symptoms, because I've had them over the last 10 years that I've had IBS and I know other people have experienced the same thing. You sort of just have to deal with that. For me, I take an antispasmodic and wait for it to kick in, and then, usually 20 minutes later, I'm ok. Just another part of IBS to deal with. Ugh!!


----------



## hope*

what Jan described happens to me to during a bad flare up, i also feel shaky for the rest of the day and very lightheaded


----------



## 21857

I often break out in a sweat when im having a bad ibs moment, i dont think it is anything to worry about... I guess it's just a way for the body to release the stress the body is going through. But if your worried, of course you should speak to your doctor about it - but it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## nettie 1500

Hisometimes when i get real sick i get real hot then cold.sometimes i have to reach and get cold wash rag and put it on me to help.it takes alot out of me,mkaes me feel like i have the flu or something.i wish you the best,j


----------



## 18491

hasenfuss said:


> I went to the bathroom today to have a bm and it was kind of semi loose with some undigested pieces in it. It was hard to get out even though it was soft. During the bm I felt all of a sudden sweaty and my hard was pounding hard. I also felt kind of nauseas. I had that also a few months ago during a bowl movement. I am very scared when that happends . Is this something to be concerned about ? Anybody had that before ?


I have had similar experiences with sweating and nausea, but mine have not accompanied a BM. It happens perhaps 3 times per year, usually in the middle of the night. I feel tremendous pressure on my anus, but I don't have gas. Sometimes the pressure covers my pelvic floor to include the genital region. I am not constipated, nor do I have a BM. I break into a sweat, but my skin in cold and clammy. This lasts for about 20-30 minutes. Have never thought to mention it to a doc because it is so infrequent, but it really is quite painful.


----------



## 15121

It sounds to me like you are experiencing a panic or anxiety attack.I have suffered GAD (generalised anxiety disorder) on and off for several years. In my particular case I also suffer MDD (major depressive disorder) and emetophia (fear of vomiting). Whenever I feel very naseous or I have an upset stomach or D, I experience the same sensations.Typical panic attack symptoms include: sweating (especially on palms and soles of feet), shaking/trembling, increased heart rate and hyperventilating and/or light-headness (all due to increased adrenalin), nausea (due to increased gastric acid and blood being moved away from stomach), dizziness and a feeling like you're going to pass out or become overwhelmed. Exhaustion usually follows once the attack begins to subside which can be within seconds, minutes or hours.IBS sufferers often experience anxiety about having an attack or even going to the bathroom, as they associate this with pain, discomfort or embarrassment. These high levels of stress can trigger a panic attack. The good news is panic attacks don't kill you - in fact its almost impossible to even pass out because of your increased oxygen intake (from hyperventilating), even though you feel like you're having a heart attack! Daily relaxation is the best remedy I've found, especially after a bad episode. I usually feel quite shaky and overwhelmed after an attack, not to mention terrified (!), so I usually have a cup of tea and do some relaxation.The best thing I found to do DURING an attack is focus on deep breathing - that is, pushing your stomach out when you breath in and back in when you breath out. Breathing that is high up in your chest can often worsen 'panting' or hyperventilating. Deep breathing slows your nervous system down and helps to restore balance. It will slow your heart rate, reduce shaking and dizziness and relax your stomach. Takes practice but hang in there and keep trying. Good luck!


----------



## 14486

I've been getting all of those things every day lately. I'm weaning off two anxiety meds onto one other. Plus I've had some new stomach meds thrown in there. I also get headaches with my attacks. And yes, my husband, doctor and I believe they are definitely anxiety related which is why worse IBS is a major feature of them. I have a lot of trouble trying to relax while they are happening and I am lately very afraid to go anywhere far because I get them out in public. The diahrrea at the beginning of the attack is my newest symptom.


----------



## Rowe2

Hi, I'm am sure sorry to hear you suffer with this! I also had problems exactly like that until I started a low dose of antidepressant. I guess it has helped with the anxiety part of IBS because I no longer do it since the medication. I would be out in public with the family and have to spend an hour or two doing the exact thing in a public bathroom!







I accidently discovered the benefits of an anitdepressant when I suffered from a life event depression. Maybe you can check with your doctor?


----------



## hasenfuss

Rowe2 said:


> Hi, I'm am sure sorry to hear you suffer with this! I also had problems exactly like that until I started a low dose of antidepressant. I guess it has helped with the anxiety part of IBS because I no longer do it since the medication. I would be out in public with the family and have to spend an hour or two doing the exact thing in a public bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accidently discovered the benefits of an anitdepressant when I suffered from a life event depression. Maybe you can check with your doctor?


Thanks for all the respondses ! I also e-mailed my doctor about it. He said if I feel better now it's most likely a vagal reaction. I feel better but still a little nervous. I do take antidepressents since more than 6 months. I hope it was really just a vagal reaction because it was pretty scary.


----------



## 20111

Oh, yea! I have had those feelings several times. I have found that garlic is what really triggers a bad, bad morning. And after a bad bout in the bathroom (usually at least 90-120 minutes in there), I would be chilled and achy and oh, so wrung out all day long. Hot tea would help but since I started taking a low dose anti-depressant I have to say that my pain is much, much less. I am not nor was I a depressed person but those little pills really helped me! I wouldn't have believed it but I was desperate-I had lost 15 pounds very quickly and was worried some thing was really wrong with me but that little pill helped. If I could keep the weight off, I would be happy but it seems to be a trade-off: pain or pudginess. Judy


----------



## 23439

hasenfuss said:


> I went to the bathroom today to have a bm and it was kind of semi loose with some undigested pieces in it. It was hard to get out even though it was soft. During the bm I felt all of a sudden sweaty and my hard was pounding hard. I also felt kind of nauseas. I had that also a few months ago during a bowl movement. I am very scared when that happends . Is this something to be concerned about ? Anybody had that before ?


 I break out in sweats all the time. I also get the hypersalivation several times during my many trips to the bathroom. Don't you just hate when you are in another room, get a spasm and the urge to go but when ya sit down on the toilet, NOTHING! I hate that. This can go on for hours. Makes me very exhausted and not much fun to be around. Why can't we be normal?


----------



## Jannybitt

Sail the Chesapeake said:


> I break out in sweats all the time. I also get the hypersalivation several times during my many trips to the bathroom. Don't you just hate when you are in another room, get a spasm and the urge to go but when ya sit down on the toilet, NOTHING! I hate that. This can go on for hours. Makes me very exhausted and not much fun to be around. Why can't we be normal?


I had never heard the term "hypersalivation". Thanks for giving me the name for it. That only happens to me maybe 3 times a year, but, ugh, I hate it!! I think I'd almost rather vomit and get it over with than have that happen.I don't think there is such thing as normal!


----------



## eric

Symptoms, such as pain, sweating, heart palpitations, nausea and feeling faint are related to the exaggerated nervous system response in IBS.


----------



## 23439

Jannybitt said:


> I had never heard the term "hypersalivation". Thanks for giving me the name for it. That only happens to me maybe 3 times a year, but, ugh, I hate it!! I think I'd almost rather vomit and get it over with than have that happen.I don't think there is such thing as normal!


I never throw up. My mouth just fills up with salty tasting saliva and my glands along my jawbones hurt for about 5 to 10 minutes before I have the actual bowel movement. I know its weird. I guess with all the pain in my intestines, my stomach is preparing me to throw up but like I said I never do.


----------



## 23439

Jannybitt said:


> I had never heard the term "hypersalivation". Thanks for giving me the name for it. That only happens to me maybe 3 times a year, but, ugh, I hate it!! I think I'd almost rather vomit and get it over with than have that happen.I don't think there is such thing as normal!


I never throw up. My mouth just fills up with salty tasting saliva and my glands along my jawbones hurt for about 5 to 10 minutes before I have the actual bowel movement. I know its weird. I guess with all the pain in my intestines, my stomach is preparing me to throw up but like I said I never do.


----------



## eric

This is worth readingThe Enteric Nervous System: The Brain in the Gut"Fear also causes the vagus nerve to "turn up the volume" on serotonin circuits in the gut."http://www.psyking.net/id36.htm


----------



## Jannybitt

Interesting reading, Eric. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## TimidTummy

Hi, I'm new here and I have experienced the exact same thing intermittently for many years.Just a little background on me...I am 34, female, and a doctor (although not a GI doc!) and suspect I have had IBS ever since the 8th or 9th grade. I remember occasionally getting sweaty, clammy, and nauseated with bowel movements all the way back to high school. At the time I didn't know what it was, but now I think it is a vagal reaction.I don't think it's a panic attack because my heart doesn't race and I don't feel anxious or panicky. I just feel clammy and nauseated. My theory is that it somehow relates to an abnormal autonomic nervous system reaction, that is possibly related to whatever causes the IBS in the first place.You are definitely not alone in having this feeling! Fortunately I don't think it's a bad sign.


----------



## NancyCat

Happens to me too but usually minus the nausea. I always thought it was either a vagus nerve reaction or my perimenopausal hot flashes though I have GAD too and what I thought were hot flashes are apparently panic attacks, or possibly one triggers the other. Trying to relax by slowing my breathing (I actually bought a machine sort of like a bio-feedback machine that helps me do this) seems to be the most helpful. After many years 25 + of IBS and the anxiety it causes I have been seeing a therapist for anxiety issues. This hasnt been easy for me but over time has helped me a lot.


----------

